# Cúmulo



## Espinha

Viva!

Tenho uma pequena dúvida... existem imensas "anedotas" em Português que são do género:
"Qual é o cúmulo de..... qualquer coisa"

Alguém me sabe dar uma boa tradução para Inglês de "cúmulo"? É que eu sinceramente não encontro palavra equivalente...

Obrigado!


----------



## spohreis

Espinha said:


> Viva!
> 
> Tenho uma pequena dúvida... existem imensas "anedotas" em Português que são do género:
> "Qual é o cúmulo de..... qualquer coisa"
> 
> Alguém me sabe dar uma boa tradução para Inglês de "cúmulo"? É que eu sinceramente não encontro palavra equivalente...
> 
> Obrigado!



Olá Espinha, ótima pergunta.

Eu não sei também, mas se eu tive num exame, eu usaria a palavra "worst". Por exemplo, "Qual é o cúmulo da dor?" poderia ser escrito como "Qual é a pior dor de todas?" Então "Which is the worst pain?"

Vamos esperar os especialistas, para ver o que eles têm para nos dizer. Também estou curioso.


----------



## Espinha

spohreis said:


> Olá Espinha, ótima pergunta.
> 
> Eu não sei também, mas se eu tive num exame, eu usaria a palavra "worst". Por exemplo, "Qual é o cúmulo da dor?" poderia ser escrito como "Qual é a pior dor de todas?" Então "Which is the worst pain?"
> 
> Vamos esperar os especialistas, para ver o que eles têm para nos dizer. Também estou curioso.



Hmmm, não tinha pensado em 'worst' mas realmente funciona para alguns casos, mas penso que não para todos. Por exemplo: "Qual é o cúmulo da lentidão?"

Acho que 'worst' não se encaixaria muito bem nesse exemplo 

Fico à espera de mais sugestões...


----------



## spohreis

Espinha said:


> Hmmm, não tinha pensado em 'worst' mas realmente funciona para alguns casos, mas penso que não para todos. Por exemplo: "Qual é o cúmulo da lentidão?"
> 
> Acho que 'worst' não se encaixaria muito bem nesse exemplo
> 
> Fico à espera de mais sugestões...



Também estou esperando. 

Which is the worst slowness?

Não sei!


----------



## fernandobn97007

Pelo meu dicionário cúmulo significa auge, limite, extremo


----------



## Espinha

fernandobn97007 said:


> Pelo meu dicionário cúmulo significa auge, limite, extremo



Limite e extremo já fazem mais sentido realmente  obrigado!


----------



## Mexine

Em ingles eu usaria 'height'. ie - what is the height of slowness? what is the height of pain?

The height of stinginess is to sit in the dark in order to save on electricity.


----------



## ewie

Talvez _the last word _ou (um pouco mais raro) _the acme._ 

_What's the last word in slowness?
What's the acme of slowness?_

Podes me dar un exemplo duma tal anedota *inteira*, Espinha?  Não sei exactamente do que falas ...


----------



## Espinha

Mexine said:


> Em ingles eu usaria 'height'. ie - what is the height of slowness? what is the height of pain?
> 
> The height of stinginess is to sit in the dark in order to save on electricity.



Obrigado Mexine, é isso mesmo  isto pelo menos faz sentido para mim.

ewie, a última linha do Mexine é suposto ser uma anedota. Uma vez que o Inglês é a tua língua nativa será que podes dar algum feedback sobre se faz sentido para ti?

The height of slowness is to run alone and finish last


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



ewie said:


> Talvez _the last word _ou (um pouco mais raro) _the acme._
> 
> _What's the last word in slowness?
> What's the acme of slowness?_
> 
> Podes me dar un exemplo duma tal anedota *inteira*, Espinha?  Não sei exactamente do que falas ...



Qual é o cúmulo da rapidez? Trancar a gaveta com a chave dentro. 

Até.:


----------



## ewie

Também gosto muito do _the height_ dado por a Mexine

Creio que o que você quer dizer, Espinha, é
_The height of slowness is to run *a one-man race* and finish last _


----------



## Espinha

ewie said:


> Também gosto muito do _the height_ dado por a Mexine
> 
> Creio que o que você quer dizer, Espinha, é
> _The height of slowness is to run *a one-man race* and finish last _


Sim, isso mesmo


----------



## Mexine

'Last word' ou 'acme' não funcionam para mim...As I am a citizen of the world, eu não tenho língua materna. De origem - sou sueca - Swedish - not Swiss.

Fico contente em ter podido ajudar!
Mexine


----------



## ignisvandevol

Os americanos e ingleses não usam essa expressão, Cúmulo será "Top" ou "Summit" mas seria melhor usar os verbos em inglês
"The smelliest"
"The Fastest"
"the strongest"
etc...


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



ignisvandevol said:


> Os americanos e ingleses não usam essa expressão, Cúmulo será "Top" ou "Summit" mas seria melhor usar os verbos em inglês
> "The smelliest"
> "The Fastest"
> "the strongest"
> etc...



Mas se você usar a palavra específica para cada piada perde um pouco a graça, afinal, é sempre comum um encadeamento de "cúmulos" até que se chegue ao cúmulo do riso .

Até.:


----------



## ewie

I've been trying to remember how these jokes go in English ... and I _think_ they go like this:
_What's *the definition* of slowness?
Running a one-man race and finishing last._

Perhaps someone else whose native language is Earthly English would like to confirm (or refute) this?


----------



## ignisvandevol

My american gf says it's acceptable, but as I said, it's not usual to say stuff like this.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Check this out.

Regards.


----------



## Espinha

Thanks guys  I think one way or another we all learned something here today.

I personally like both "height" and "definition", they both make sense to me, even though English is not my native language.


----------



## Mexine

ignisvandevol said:


> Os americanos e ingleses não usam essa expressão, Cúmulo será "Top" ou "Summit" mas seria melhor usar os verbos em inglês
> "The smelliest"
> "The Fastest"
> "the strongest"
> etc...


sorry ignis - concordo com tagarela.. a sua sugestão tira um pouco a graça.

Se vc fizer um google das frases  'do you know what the height of beauty is..' ou 'the height of stinginess is...'   etc vc vai encontrar muitas frases contendo esta expressão. Encontrei muitos 'jokes' neste estilo. Veja o exemplo abaixo...
Q: Do you know what the height of mixed emotions is? 
A: Watching your mother-in- law go over a cliff in your brand-new Mercedes. 

heh, heh! Happy New Year to all the linguists!


----------



## Espinha

Mexine said:


> sorry ignis - concordo com tagarela.. a sua sugestão tira um pouco a graça.
> 
> Se vc fizer um google das frases  'do you know what the height of beauty is..' ou 'the height of stinginess is...'   etc vc vai encontrar muitas frases contendo esta expressão. Encontrei muitos 'jokes' neste estilo. Veja o exemplo abaixo...
> Q: Do you know what the height of mixed emotions is?
> A: Watching your mother-in- law go over a cliff in your brand-new Mercedes.
> 
> heh, heh! Happy New Year to all the linguists!



Hahahah, muito boa essa


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu não entendi esse "go over a cliff" .

What is the height of kindness?
Vanda not deleting our off-topic comments 

Até.:


----------



## Espinha

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu não entendi esse "go over a cliff" .
> 
> What is the height of kindness?
> Vanda not deleting our off-topic comments
> 
> Até.:



"go over a cliff" = cair de um penhasco/precipício



Vês a tua sogra a cair de um penhasco e ficas contente, mas vês que vai no teu Mercedes e ficas triste  mixed-feelings.


----------



## Mexine

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu não entendi esse "go over a cliff" .
> 
> What is the height of kindness?
> Vanda not deleting our off-topic comments
> -------------
> Go over a cliff -é cair de um penhasco/ falésia....
> Então -  vc tem um turbilhão de sentimentos - 'quando ves a tua sogra levar o teu Mercedes novo pela falésia abaixo'.
> 
> Teoricamente -'ficas feliz para te livrar da sogra, mas MUITO INFELIZ em ver o teu Mercedes novo ficar destruido'. (é um bocado sexista - mas estamos no final de 2008. Why not??)
> 
> Feliz 2009 para todos!


----------

